# Which is better leds or hps n mh



## Lottery (Feb 28, 2010)

what would i be better of using 

2 Super High Powered 90w LED lights

or using 1

Brand new 400 watt HPS bulb (2,100K/50,000 Lumens)
Brand new 400 watt MH Conversion bulb (4,000K/36,000 Lumens)
Brand new 400 watt Digital Conversion Ballast

Any information regarding this would be greatly appreciated

Thank You


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Um...haven't you posted this twice already?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 28, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Dang brother better yet what strain r you smoking?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 28, 2010)

:yeahthat: :doh:


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

HID lights are still the best at the moment


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

This is over a year old.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2011)

My choice is T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering.  There is no way that 2 90W LEDs are going to even come close to producing what a 400W HPS will.  The size light you choose is dependent on the size space you have.


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2011)

My lights of choice are HO T5 for veg and HPS for flower....someday maybe LEDs will get there....just not yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My lights of choice are HO T5 for veg and HPS for flower....someday maybe LEDs will get there....just not yet.


 

I cant wait for this day, can you imagine a day when heat is no longer an issue in the summer.

AHHHHHHH someday, soooon i hope, but i wont hold my breath.


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I cant wait for this day, can you imagine a day when heat is no longer an issue in the summer.
> 
> AHHHHHHH someday, soooon i hope, but i wont hold my breath.




Oh hell yeah....it wld be awesome to be able to run a flower tent in the summer instead of going into a self imposed exile till cool temps return.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

When they manage it i bet we would have to sell our organs off to be able to afford it. The demand would be crazy.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 25, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> This is over a year old.


But we lost about a years worth of posts, so maybe there was a bunch more that are missing...hehe

Wellllll, anyway,  , I've use MH, CMH, HPS, CFL and LEDs.

If you have about twice the amount of time, LEDs will veg your plants with awesome results. I use them now. The branching they create is just short of fantastic. Nothing I've ever done compares in that regard. They are slow.

CMH bulbs didn't impress me much. Ok, but I found both HPS and MH to surpass them for vegging and (HPS) for flowering. I use them as backups now if one of my better bulbs goes out.

The LEDs work great for rooting also. I use 28 watt GlowPanels. They have to stay within 18 inches of the plant canopy to do anything. I keep mine about 2" above the plant and each panel gives you about 14" x 14" of grow space.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well i beg to differ, ive grown probably 20 times and im now using led panels and t5's they are the biggest buds and fastest ive ever had, im growing ww x mazaar, grandaddy purp, and original ww. But ive got cooler temps and way more growth than with hps,yyou just have to keep the lights right on em. I suggest kessil brand les in magenta, youll love em.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> Well i beg to differ, ive grown probably 20 times and im now using led panels and t5's they are the biggest buds and fastest ive ever had, im growing ww x mazaar, grandaddy purp, and original ww. But ive got cooler temps and way more growth than with hps,yyou just have to keep the lights right on em. I suggest kessil brand les in magenta, youll love em.


 
I'm not sure who you're disagreeing with, but I agree with you as far as vegging goes. I have yet to try flowering with LEDs, so I can't say anything about that yet.

Thanks for the information though. Can you upload any pics of your plants and buds from your LED grow?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> Well i beg to differ, ive grown probably 20 times and im now using led panels and t5's they are the biggest buds and fastest ive ever had, im growing ww x mazaar, grandaddy purp, and original ww. But ive got cooler temps and way more growth than with hps,yyou just have to keep the lights right on em. I suggest kessil brand les in magenta, youll love em.



How short do you need to keep your plants?  How many T5s are you using with them?  I would be interested in more info about your grow space.

However, heat is not a problem for me in the winter--the heat from the lights is recycled back into the house and helps with heating costs.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> However, heat is not a problem for me in the winter--the heat from the lights is recycled back into the house and helps with heating costs.


 
That's exactly what I do also, HG. I've plumbed the exhaust of the air filter to exit into the house in the winter only. I have fans on the vents in the grow area that pull fresh air in from the house. The lights act just like an auxiliary heater. It only makes sense.


----------

